# ci si può innamorare dell'amante?



## Old adiemus (19 Aprile 2008)

*ci si può innamorare dell'amante?*

raramente, quasi mai, l'amante ha la possibilità di avere tutto per lui il soggetto che in realtà è di un altro individuo. 
E' possibile che il soggetto si possa innamorare dell'amante e che, dovesse terminare la storia clandestina abbia a lungo, o per sempre, il pensiero in chi e di chi è stato l'amante, rimanendo nella testa del traditore a tal punto di portare quest'ultimo al non riuscire a stabilizzare la vita di coppia, in caso voglia normalizzarla, cercando di recuperarla?
adiemus​


----------



## Old alesera (19 Aprile 2008)

*.....*

ma de che  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















se il traditore stesse così in crisi, fidati che certe cose le farebbe in maniera naturale, perchè se non lo facesse si farebbe male e cioè:

1)risolvo tutto e subito

2)amante mio non scappare sono sola / o soletto per te....

io credo che l'amante conti molto ma molto poco, sia qualcosa che va  a completare un rapporto che già C'E' ed è quello il principale rapporto.....


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2008)

*Cari amici*

...penso affrontiate due lati dello stesso problema.

Sicuramente ci puo' essere innamoramento per l'amante. Di rado si tramuta in una nuova vita (come a mio avviso giustamente dice Ale).

Ma i sentimenti possono sicuramente esistere ed essere sinceri. Solo che non sempre portano a scelte di vita nuove, anzi quasi mai, per mille ed uno motivi (tra cui quello non trascurabile che buttare tutto all'aria non è sempre la cosa piu' intelligente e sana da fare...)

Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (19 Aprile 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> raramente, quasi mai, l'amante ha la possibilità di avere tutto per lui il soggetto che in realtà è di un altro individuo.
> E' possibile che il soggetto si possa innamorare dell'amante e che, dovesse terminare la storia clandestina abbia a lungo, o per sempre, il pensiero in chi e di chi è stato l'amante, rimanendo nella testa del traditore a tal punto di portare quest'ultimo al non riuscire a stabilizzare la vita di coppia, in caso voglia normalizzarla, cercando di recuperarla?
> 
> adiemus​


Mi trovo un po' d'accordo con quello che dice Vere.
Credo che ci si possa innamorare, ma quello che si prova è come quell'innamoramento dei primi mesi, perchè in fondo non si ha mai la possibilità di andare oltre e approfondire certi sentimenti. Per questo motivo non si riesce a fare certi passi, non si trova il coraggio di fare la scelta di mollare tutto per un fare salto nel buio. Insomma se uno mette a confronto le ore di clandestinità e una vita di coppia chi è il pazzo che rinuncerebbe alla serena vita matrimoniale, ci rinunciano quei pochi che prendono coscienza che la stessa non ha piu' valore e siccome la vita le offre una nuova opportunità allora cominciano a valutare la separazione.
Per l'altra domanda, come mai a distanza di anni ti rimane sempre dentro ...... per lo stesso motivo sono sentimenti non approfonditi, rimangono idealizzati e come tali sono ricordi belli. E' diffcile cancellarli dal cuore.


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...penso affrontiate due lati dello stesso problema.
> 
> Sicuramente ci puo' essere innamoramento per l'amante. Di rado si tramuta in una nuova vita (come a mio avviso giustamente dice Ale).
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mi trovo un po' d'accordo con quello che dice Vere.
> Credo che ci si possa innamorare, ma quello che si prova è come quell'innamoramento dei primi mesi, perchè in fondo non si ha mai la possibilità di andare oltre e approfondire certi sentimenti. Per questo motivo non si riesce a fare certi passi, non si trova il coraggio di fare la scelta di mollare tutto per un fare salto nel buio. Insomma se uno mette a confronto le ore di clandestinità e una vita di coppia chi è il pazzo che rinuncerebbe alla serena vita matrimoniale, ci rinunciano quei pochi che prendono coscienza che la stessa non ha piu' valore e siccome la vita le offre una nuova opportunità allora cominciano a valutare la separazione.
> Per l'altra domanda, come mai a distanza di anni ti rimane sempre dentro ...... per lo stesso motivo sono sentimenti non approfonditi, rimangono idealizzati e come tali sono ricordi belli. E' diffcile cancellarli dal cuore.


concordo in pieno!

E ribadisco, che penso siano rarissimi i casi di matrimoni" finiti". I matrimoni sembrano finiti sempre quando ci sono ...dei terzi incomodi, eh?
Appena il terzo incomodo sparisce, vedi come rinasce il matrimonio.

I casi estremi di botte, insulti, abusi, sono un'altra cosa.

nella normalità il matrimonio non finisce MAI. A meno che uno non si sia pentito di essersi proprio sposato, e non si senta tale. Questi sono secondo me il 99% dei casi delle separazioni che poi si attuano...



bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Aprile 2008)

*dissento..tanto per...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> concordo in pieno!
> 
> E ribadisco, che *penso siano rarissimi i casi di matrimoni" finiti". I matrimoni sembrano finiti sempre quando ci sono ...dei terzi incomodi, eh?*
> Appena il terzo incomodo sparisce, vedi come rinasce il matrimonio.
> ...


finiscono, finiscono...anche quando non ci son o non ci son più terzi incomodi...

Anzi, inizio a pensare che finiscano TUTTI in qualche modo, perchè la nostra stessa finitezza ne determina il limite...così come vi possono essere altre ripartenze, riinizi che non son riedizioni del vecchio rapporto, se si vuole che abbiano speranza/possibilità di una minima durevolezza, ma un rapporto nuovo che prenda atto delle persone che QUI ed ORA son divenuti i partner...

Ci si può innamorare dell'amante? Certo...e se la contingenza non ti porta a vivere quell'innamoramento fino a trasmutarlo in amore, te lo porti dentro a lungo...
Ma non lo vedrei quello il limite alla ripartenza del matrimonio...son due aspetti autonomi a mio parere...il matrimonio riparte se vi son le basi per farlo ripartire indipendentemente dal sentimento che ti può o meno restar dentro per l'amante...come dicevo sopra appunto...una rifondazione!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2008)

Rifondazione come ripartenza lo trovo sensato, e logico.

Ma la "fine" del matrimonio tra quelle due persone è rara. Quando avviene, c'è uno "scollamento" che secondo me prescinde dal rapporto tra i due.

Sono rarissimi i casi che ho testimoniato di gente che si separa consapevolmente. C'è sempre, nei casi che vedo, uno dei due che decide che il matrimonio non fa per lui (o non piu').

O anche lascia - sulla base di questa consapevolezza - che sia il coniuge a fare il lavoro sporco.

Insomma, è un recesso unilaterale, mai consensuale davvero.

Bacio!


----------



## Old alesera (19 Aprile 2008)

*....*

inoltre al meno che 1 dei due viene scoperto....è difficile che una persona lasci il proprio partner per l'amante....con quel poco tempo che si passa insieme....poi....mi piacerebbe sapere se il traditore questi due rapporti li usa scientemente.....oppure è un naturale equilibrio che si trova? nel senso....sa già dentro di se...dopo un pò cosa può fare e non fare e cosa può prendere o non prendere o ci si ritrova col tempo in uno stallo?

per esempio nel mio caso, soprattutto perchè glielo pernettevo io...sembrava che lei vivesse una vera e propria vita doppia.....

sono servito al loro piattume o lei ha vissuto un'altra storia?


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mi trovo un po' d'accordo con quello che dice Vere.
> Credo che ci si possa innamorare, ma quello che si prova è come quell'innamoramento dei primi mesi, perchè in fondo non si ha mai la possibilità di andare oltre e approfondire certi sentimenti. Per questo motivo non si riesce a fare certi passi, non si trova il coraggio di fare la scelta di mollare tutto per un fare salto nel buio. Insomma se uno mette a confronto le ore di clandestinità e una vita di coppia chi è il pazzo che rinuncerebbe alla serena vita matrimoniale, ci rinunciano quei pochi che prendono coscienza che la stessa non ha piu' valore e siccome la vita le offre una nuova opportunità allora cominciano a valutare la separazione.
> Per l'altra domanda, come mai a distanza di anni ti rimane sempre dentro ...... per lo stesso motivo *sono sentimenti non approfonditi, rimangono idealizzati e come tali sono ricordi belli.* E' diffcile cancellarli dal cuore.


O anche brutti per chi alla fine non è stato scelto. Rimane il rimpianto della felicità dei primi tempi e della potenzialità inespressa.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> sono servito al loro piattume o lei ha vissuto un'altra storia?


 
d'istinto (e di crotalaggine) direi la prima che hai detto, ma ...non è che sia proprio così per forza.

Magari lei si barcamenava tra una storia che le dava certe emozioni (la tua) e la copertina calda (la sua).

Vorrei dire che siamo tutti così dignitosi e leali da saper sempre scegliere situazioni nette e pulite.

Ahime', non sempre è così.

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old sperella (19 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> sono servito al loro piattume o lei ha vissuto un'altra storia?


ne sei uscito da poco Ale ? Non so lei , io per quel poco che ho tradito , non pensavo di usare l'amante , tant'è che , quando l'ho lasciato , mi sono sentita in colpa anche nei suoi confronti perchè lui si era dimostrato molto coinvolto . 
Tutto ciò non mi discolpa , sono stata pessima su tutti i fronti , ma non l'ho fatto  pensando di usare nessuno  , tanto che poi mi sono sentita uno schifo nei confronti di entrambi , compagno e amante .


----------



## Verena67 (19 Aprile 2008)

speroancora ha detto:


> Tutto ciò non mi discolpa , sono stata pessima su tutti i fronti , ma non l'ho fatto pensando di usare nessuno , tanto che poi mi sono sentita uno schifo nei confronti di entrambi , compagno e amante .


 
...nel caso di Ale pero' era una cosa che è durata anni....

direi molto diversa...

Bacio!


----------



## Old Addos (19 Aprile 2008)

*Non credo*

L' amante mantiene la propria attrattiva grazie alla precarietà del rapporto , altrimenti scadrebbe a zavorra , al pari di qualsiasi moglie , fidanzata o compagna che si rispetti.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Aprile 2008)

certo che ci si può innamorare dell'amante.
è che dopo son caxxi...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Aprile 2008)

Ma poi perche' non ci si potrebbe innamorare dell'amante?

Ma che domanda e'...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma poi perche' non ci si potrebbe innamorare dell'amante?
> 
> Ma che domanda e'...


 
e ce lo volevo dire io...


----------



## Old fay (20 Aprile 2008)

Io sono un esempio vivente!!


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> concordo in pieno!
> 
> E ribadisco, che penso siano rarissimi i casi di matrimoni" finiti". I matrimoni sembrano finiti sempre quando ci sono ...dei terzi incomodi, eh?
> Appena il terzo incomodo sparisce, vedi come rinasce il matrimonio.
> ...


Mi sbalordisco ogni volta che scrivi così...... io sarà ma ne vedo tante di quelle separazioni che a volte mi chiedo cosa ci si sposa a fare....... Che sia colpa dell'amante o meno non lo so' ma non ho mai visto un rapporto di coppia rifiorire come i prati alpini dopo che l'amante, socperto o meno, sparisce. Rimane sempre uno strappo, visibile o meno, a parer mio. E ho visto tanti matrimoni senza amore continuare solo per la comodità, per la sopravvivenza e l'abitudinarietà, non per amori rifioriti, anche questi li vedo un caso raro.......


----------



## Old fay (21 Aprile 2008)

E' più facile continuare nei matrimoni sbiaditi che non in quelli rinvigoriti dalla presenza di un ex amante...quanti possono vantare di aver avuto un amante che li abbia realmente messi in ciris? Non è così facile!! Di coglions come me ne girano poche per fortuna 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mi sbalordisco ogni volta che scrivi così...... io sarà ma ne vedo tante di quelle separazioni che a volte mi chiedo cosa ci si sposa a fare....... Che sia colpa dell'amante o meno non lo so' ma non ho mai visto un rapporto di coppia rifiorire come i prati alpini dopo che l'amante, socperto o meno, sparisce. Rimane sempre uno strappo, visibile o meno, a parer mio. E ho visto tanti matrimoni senza amore continuare solo per la comodità, per la sopravvivenza e l'abitudinarietà, non per amori rifioriti, anche questi li vedo un caso raro.......


VERO. AGGIUNGO CHE SE L'AMANTE LO SI HA PER COLMARE VUOTI CON IL PARTNER, SE QUESTI VUOTI NON SI COLMERANNO (COSA CHE SEMPRE ACCADE), L'AMANTE SARA' UNA FIGURA CHE DI CONTINUO SI CERCHERA'. CHE SIA LO STESSO, CHE SIANO DIVERSI
LO STRAPPO RIMANE


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Ma quindi? E anche se restasse lo strappo qual'e' il problema? Credo che abbiate un concetto del legame matrimoniale troppo limitato alle apparenze... quello che appare non e' sempre quello che e'... manco quello che i cognugi dicono e' quello che e'... il matrimonio e' un legame piu' forte di quanto si creda... e se lo si porta avanti nonostante tutto c'e' piu' della semplice convenienza...
Strappi... la vita e' piena di strappi...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quindi? E anche se restasse lo strappo qual'e' il problema? Credo che abbiate un concetto del legame matrimoniale troppo limitato alle apparenze... quello che appare non e' sempre quello che e'... manco quello che i cognugi dicono e' quello che e'... il matrimonio e' un legame piu' forte di quanto si creda... e se lo si porta avanti nonostante tutto c'e' piu' della semplice convenienza...
> Strappi... la vita e' piena di strappi...


IN PARTE E' VERO, IN PARTE NO.
VUOI METTERE DOVERE AFFRONTARE LA SEPARAZIONE, IL DIVORZIO, SE POI CI SONO FIGLI DI MEZZO? VUOI METTERE DOVERE COMUNICARE LA NOTIZIA AL PARTNER, AI GENITORI NOSTRI MA SOPRATTUTTO DEL PARTNER, COMUNICARLO AI FIGLI, AGLI AMICI ... E LA GENTE CHE MORMOREREBBE ... E LE SCENATE ... E LE CONSEGUENZE ... E IL MANTENIMENTO ... POTREI PROSEGUIRE A VITA.
IL MATRIMONIO E' UN LEGAME PIU' FORTE DI QUEL CHE SI CREDE SOLO PER CHI NON TRADISCE, RICORDALO
SPESSO, QUINDI, E' PURA CONVENIENZA


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (21 Aprile 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> IN PARTE E' VERO, IN PARTE NO.
> VUOI METTERE DOVERE AFFRONTARE LA SEPARAZIONE, IL DIVORZIO, SE POI CI SONO FIGLI DI MEZZO? VUOI METTERE DOVERE COMUNICARE LA NOTIZIA AL PARTNER, AI GENITORI NOSTRI MA SOPRATTUTTO DEL PARTNER, COMUNICARLO AI FIGLI, AGLI AMICI ... E LA GENTE CHE MORMOREREBBE ... E LE SCENATE ... E LE CONSEGUENZE ... E IL MANTENIMENTO ... POTREI PROSEGUIRE A VITA.
> IL MATRIMONIO E' UN LEGAME PIU' FORTE DI QUEL CHE SI CREDE SOLO PER CHI NON TRADISCE, RICORDALO
> SPESSO, QUINDI, E' PURA CONVENIENZA


La prima vera responsabilità si ha nei confronti della persona che si è scelta poi nei confronti dei figli, se ci sono. io, tornando sapevo bene che avrei dovuto dare tutto me stesso per riavere serenità (sto veramente dando tutto ciò che ho dentro) e la serenità alla fine la vedo. certo lo strappo resta. ma ora casa è finalmente casa.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> IN PARTE E' VERO, IN PARTE NO.
> VUOI METTERE DOVERE AFFRONTARE LA SEPARAZIONE, IL DIVORZIO, SE POI CI SONO FIGLI DI MEZZO? VUOI METTERE DOVERE COMUNICARE LA NOTIZIA AL PARTNER, AI GENITORI NOSTRI MA SOPRATTUTTO DEL PARTNER, COMUNICARLO AI FIGLI, AGLI AMICI ... E LA GENTE CHE MORMOREREBBE ... E LE SCENATE ... E LE CONSEGUENZE ... E IL MANTENIMENTO ... POTREI PROSEGUIRE A VITA.
> IL MATRIMONIO E' UN LEGAME PIU' FORTE DI QUEL CHE SI CREDE SOLO PER CHI NON TRADISCE, RICORDALO
> SPESSO, QUINDI, E' PURA CONVENIENZA


Fire guarda che siamo nel 21esimo secolo... la gente ha amanti e divorzia con la stessa leggerezza e _faccia di merda_ con cui si sposa... figurati quanto peserebbero le conseguenze... 
Il matrimonio e' un legame molto forte anche per chi tradisce... ricordalo tu... e lo trovo molto riduttivo e conveniente... dire che lo si mantiene per convenienza...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (21 Aprile 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> La prima vera responsabilità si ha nei confronti della persona che si è scelta poi nei confronti dei figli, se ci sono. io, tornando sapevo bene che avrei dovuto dare tutto me stesso per riavere serenità (sto veramente dando tutto ciò che ho dentro) e la serenità alla fine la vedo. certo lo strappo resta. ma ora casa è finalmente casa.
> 
> bastardo dentro


FORSE IL TUO E' STATO SOLO UN COLPO DI TESTA. PENSA AI TRADITORI CHE TRADISCONO PER CARENZE, BUCHI, LACUNE DEL PARTNER ... OVVERO I TRADITORI CHE SARANNO CONDANNATI A VITA A TRADIRE PERCHE' IL PARTNER NON DARA' MAI CIO' CHE LORO HANNO BISOGNO ... E QUESTI TRADITORI POTREBBERO CACCIARE FUORI LE PALLE E TRONCARE IL MATRIMONIO, ANCHE SE CON FIGLI, OPPURE GIOCARE LA CARTA DELLA CONVENIENZA, PIU' SEMPLICE, E TENERSI UGUALMENTE IL PARTNER MA CERCANDO ALTROVE LA COMPLETEZZA, IN MODO DA EVITARE TUTTE (E DICO TUTTE) LE FATICHE, OVVERO LE CONSEGUENZE


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fire guarda che siamo nel 21esimo secolo... la gente ha amanti e divorzia con la stessa leggerezza e _faccia di merda_ con cui si sposa... figurati quanto peserebbero le conseguenze...
> Il matrimonio e' un legame molto forte anche per chi tradisce... ricordalo tu... e lo trovo molto riduttivo e conveniente... dire che lo si mantiene per convenienza...


INCOMINCIA AD AVERE GENITORI, SUOCERI, FAMILIARI ED AMICI CRISTIANI CATTOLICI E POI NE RIPARLEREMO
INVECE IO, DA TRADITRICE, RITENGO MOLTO PIU' CONVENIENTE AFFERMARE CHE IL MATRIMONIO, ANCHE PER I TRADITORI, E' UN LEGAME MOLTO FORTE. PIU' CHE CONVENIENZA LA DEFINIREI INCOERENZA, CHE FINISCE SEMPRE PER ENZA
LETTRICE ... A ME LE VIENI A RACCONTARE CERTE COSE? IO CHE SONO NEL BEL MEZZO?


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quindi? E anche se restasse lo strappo qual'e' il problema? Credo che abbiate un concetto del legame matrimoniale troppo limitato alle apparenze... quello che appare non e' sempre quello che e'... manco quello che i cognugi dicono e' quello che e'... il matrimonio e' un legame piu' forte di quanto si creda... e se lo si porta avanti nonostante tutto c'e' piu' della semplice convenienza...
> Strappi... la vita e' piena di strappi...


si molto filosofico...... ma se lo ami come lo guardi in faccia???? io parlo anche di avere a che fare con una coscienza ogni giorno che vivi con lui e che dormi con lui......


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (21 Aprile 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> FORSE IL TUO E' STATO SOLO UN COLPO DI TESTA. PENSA AI TRADITORI CHE TRADISCONO PER CARENZE, BUCHI, LACUNE DEL PARTNER ... OVVERO I TRADITORI CHE SARANNO CONDANNATI A VITA A TRADIRE PERCHE' IL PARTNER NON DARA' MAI CIO' CHE LORO HANNO BISOGNO ... E QUESTI TRADITORI POTREBBERO CACCIARE FUORI LE PALLE E TRONCARE IL MATRIMONIO, ANCHE SE CON FIGLI, OPPURE GIOCARE LA CARTA DELLA CONVENIENZA, PIU' SEMPLICE, E TENERSI UGUALMENTE IL PARTNER MA CERCANDO ALTROVE LA COMPLETEZZA, IN MODO DA EVITARE TUTTE (E DICO TUTTE) LE FATICHE, OVVERO LE CONSEGUENZE


capisco bene ciò che dici. io non credo di essere diverso da altri traditori, ho tradito sicuramente perchè mi mancava qualcosa di importante (che forse, in parte, ancora manca). ma tradire non è la soluzione anzi, per il mio modo di essere, tutt'altro. io cerco sempre qualcosa in uno sguardo, cerco sempre magia quando faccio l'amore, tendo all'armonia. sarei troppo triste se vedessi l'armonia fuori dalla mia famiglia se facessi risiedere la mia carica vitale, emotiva e sessuale in una persona che non mi è accanto.  se vivi una storia vera con qualcuno, come è capitato a me, tu questo qualcuno lovuoi per te, non per il tempo di due ore, ma per sempre. la mia libertà - data dal mio lavoro - e quella della mia amante - ci ha consentito di vivere insieme, a modo nostro, la quotidianità; volevamo una famiglia, si parlava del nome dei figli. Ciò  a cui si tendeva era in realtà ciò che già avevamo, ma con persone diverse, incredibile vero?. non era sesso - e lo posso dire con una certa cognizione di causa - era qualcosa di molto molto più profondo che, anche ora, nonostante tutto sia finito per il meglio per entrambi (credo), bussa sempre dentro di me...

bastardo dentro 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> capisco bene ciò che dici. io non credo di essere diverso da altri traditori, ho tradito sicuramente perchè mi mancava qualcosa di importante (che forse, in parte, ancora manca). ma tradire non è la soluzione anzi, per il mio modo di essere, tutt'altro. io cerco sempre qualcosa in uno sguardo, cerco sempre magia quando faccio l'amore, tendo all'armonia. sarei troppo triste se vedessi l'armonia fuori dalla mia famiglia se facessi risiedere la mia carica vitale, emotiva e sessuale in una persona che non mi è accanto. se vivi una storia vera con qualcuno, come è capitato a me, tu questo qualcuno lovuoi per te, non per il tempo di due ore, ma per sempre. la mia libertà - data dal mio lavoro - e quella della mia amante - ci ha consentito di vivere insieme, a modo nostro, la quotidianità; volevamo una famiglia, si parlava del nome dei figli. Ciò a cui si tendeva era in realtà ciò che già avevamo, ma con persone diverse, incredibile vero?. non era sesso - e lo posso dire con una certa cognizione di causa - era qualcosa di molto molto più profondo che, anche ora, nonostante tutto sia finito per il meglio per entrambi (credo), bussa sempre dentro di me...
> 
> bastardo dentro
> 
> bastardo dentro


 
sarà che io son lenta ma non capisco..........
uno tradisce perchè cerca qualcosa di diverso ora i casi son due o si accorge di aver fatto una cavolata, ama il coniuge e torna all'ovile, fin qui comprendo non comprendo come dove e quando nella quotidianeità sei vicino a lui e non ti viene a galla quel senso di colpa, di disgusto per te stesso di aver fatto alla persona che ami e che ti ama una cosa ignobile..... fate voi
l'altra è quella che ti accorgi che non lo ami, non amerai il tuo amante, ma ti rendi conto che stai portando avanti una finzione, e che se tu non avessi firmato quel contratto, perchè è un contratto, te ne saresti già scappato da quel dì. allora puoi valutare due cose o porti avanti la commedia, sperando che il coniuge che ti ama non scopra mai nulla perchè lo faresti soffrire come pochi, o decidi di troncare tutto, ma per te stesso e non per l'altro.
io la vedo così e son convinta che è come la vedete voi.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> sarà che io son lenta ma non capisco..........
> uno tradisce perchè cerca qualcosa di diverso ora i casi son due o si accorge di aver fatto una cavolata, ama il coniuge e torna all'ovile, fin qui comprendo non comprendo come dove e quando nella quotidianeità sei vicino a lui e non ti viene a galla quel senso di colpa, di disgusto per te stesso di aver fatto alla persona che ami e che ti ama una cosa ignobile..... fate voi
> l'altra è quella che ti accorgi che non lo ami, non amerai il tuo amante, ma ti rendi conto che stai portando avanti una finzione, e che se tu non avessi firmato quel contratto, perchè è un contratto, te ne saresti già scappato da quel dì. allora puoi valutare due cose o porti avanti la commedia, sperando che il coniuge che ti ama non scopra mai nulla perchè lo faresti soffrire come pochi, o decidi di troncare tutto, ma per te stesso e non per l'altro.
> io la vedo così e son convinta che è come la vedete voi.


Casa, chi dice che non c'è senso di colpa? ce nè anche troppo, lasciami dire, Poi se tu chiami contratto guardare negli occhi la tua compagna di una vita ....  io consapevole dell'errore ho voluto darmi/darci un altra possibilità per verificare se potevamo essere felici. se hai amato davvero non ti alzi un mattino e scopri che non ami più;le cose sono molto più complesse. Non è un cammino facile. soprattutto quando si hanno bambini, si è impegnati molto con il lavoro è facile "vivacchiare" nel proprio rapporto e far salire sulla mia A8 nuova di zecca qualche ragazzina affascinata dalla meschinità  del  potere e del danaro... io voglio la serenità e l'armonia all'interno della mia famiglia con i miei bambini e combatto ogni giorno per questo e, come sempre, mi rendo conto che più sono presente e disponibile, e più la meta si avvicina. l'importante è cercare di non scivolare....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Casa, chi dice che non c'è senso di colpa? ce nè anche troppo, lasciami dire, Poi se tu chiami contratto guardare negli occhi la tua compagna di una vita .... io consapevole dell'errore ho voluto darmi/darci un altra possibilità per verificare se potevamo essere felici. *se hai amato davvero non ti alzi un mattino e scopri che non ami* più;le cose sono molto più complesse. Non è un cammino facile. soprattutto quando si hanno bambini, si è impegnati molto con il lavoro è facile "vivacchiare" nel proprio rapporto e far salire sulla mia A8 nuova di zecca qualche ragazzina affascinata dalla meschinità del potere e del danaro... io voglio la serenità e l'armonia all'interno della mia famiglia con i miei bambini e combatto ogni giorno per questo e, come sempre, mi rendo conto che più sono presente e disponibile, e più la meta si avvicina. l'importante è cercare di non scivolare....
> 
> bastardo dentro


lo dici a me??? mi c'è voluto forse due funerali, un amante, una piccola depressione,  un anno di meditazione e credimi non so' ancora se ho realzizato tutto quello che ho dentro. una cosa è certa anche se mi ci sforzo non me la sento di ricominciare con chi ho a fianco, e lo faccio forse piu' per lui che per me, si merita qualcosa di piu' che delle briciole e io piu' di questo non credo di essere in grado di fare.
cercare un equilibrio precario è da giocolieri, ma se si crede in cio' che si prova e in cio' che prova l'altro ogni sofrzo, ogni energia non sono mai buttati al vento.


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> IN PARTE E' VERO, IN PARTE NO.
> VUOI METTERE DOVERE AFFRONTARE LA SEPARAZIONE, IL DIVORZIO, SE POI CI SONO FIGLI DI MEZZO? VUOI METTERE DOVERE COMUNICARE LA NOTIZIA AL PARTNER, AI GENITORI NOSTRI MA SOPRATTUTTO DEL PARTNER, COMUNICARLO AI FIGLI, AGLI AMICI ... E LA GENTE CHE MORMOREREBBE ... E LE SCENATE ... E LE CONSEGUENZE ... E IL MANTENIMENTO ... POTREI PROSEGUIRE A VITA.
> IL MATRIMONIO E' UN LEGAME PIU' FORTE DI QUEL CHE SI CREDE SOLO PER CHI NON TRADISCE, RICORDALO
> SPESSO, QUINDI, E' PURA CONVENIENZA





FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> FORSE IL TUO E' STATO SOLO UN COLPO DI TESTA. *PENSA AI TRADITORI CHE TRADISCONO PER CARENZE, BUCHI, LACUNE DEL PARTNER ... OVVERO I TRADITORI CHE SARANNO CONDANNATI A VITA A TRADIRE PERCHE' IL PARTNER NON DARA' MAI CIO' CHE LORO HANNO BISOGNO *... E QUESTI TRADITORI POTREBBERO CACCIARE FUORI LE PALLE E TRONCARE IL MATRIMONIO, ANCHE SE CON FIGLI, OPPURE GIOCARE LA CARTA DELLA CONVENIENZA, PIU' SEMPLICE, E TENERSI UGUALMENTE IL PARTNER MA CERCANDO ALTROVE LA COMPLETEZZA, IN MODO DA EVITARE TUTTE (E DICO TUTTE) LE FATICHE, OVVERO LE CONSEGUENZE


Mi pare che principalmente questo tipo di traditore sia condannato a vivere con se stesso. Tutte queste motivazioni mi appaiono ad uso e consumo di chi si aspetta sempre che sia qualcun altro a rendere bella la nostra vita mentre siamo noi in primis chiamati a renderla bella per noi e per gli altri.

Chi non sa assumersi la responsabilità della propria esistenza, chi non sa stare in piedi sulle proprie gambe, si sente sempre in credito verso qualcuno (oggi il marito, domani l'amante e così via), quindi ci sta tutta l'ipocrisia di giustificare le proprie azioni con le mancanze altrui, dei genitori, figli e via discorrendo. Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di fare seria autocritica e chiedersi anche quale sia il nostro personale contributo alla propria insoddisfazione.


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> *Tutte queste motivazioni mi appaiono ad uso e consumo di chi si aspetta sempre che sia qualcun altro a rendere bella la nostra vita mantre siamo noi in primis chiamati a renderla bella per noi e per gli altri.*
> 
> *Chi non sa assumersi la responsabilità della propria esistenza, chi non sa stare in piedi sulle proprie gambe, si sente sempre in credito verso qualcuno (oggi il marito, domani l'amante e così via), quindi ci sta tutta l'ipocrisia di giustificare le proprie azioni con le mancanze altrui, dei genitori, figli e via discorrendo. Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di fare seria autocritica e chiedersi anche quale sia il nostro personale contributo alla propria insoddisfazione*.












  non avrei trovato parole migliori. Ciao vulvia


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> sarà che io son lenta ma non capisco..........
> uno tradisce perchè cerca qualcosa di diverso ora i casi son due o si accorge di aver fatto una cavolata, ama il coniuge e torna all'ovile, fin qui comprendo non comprendo come dove e quando nella quotidianeità sei vicino a lui e non ti viene a galla quel senso di colpa, di disgusto per te stesso di aver fatto alla persona che ami e che ti ama una cosa ignobile..... fate voi
> l'altra è quella che ti accorgi che non lo ami, non amerai il tuo amante, ma ti rendi conto che stai portando avanti una finzione, e che se tu non avessi firmato quel contratto, perchè è un contratto, te ne saresti già scappato da quel dì. allora puoi valutare due cose o porti avanti la commedia, sperando che il coniuge che ti ama non scopra mai nulla perchè lo faresti soffrire come pochi, o decidi di troncare tutto, ma per te stesso e non per l'altro.
> io la vedo così e son convinta che è come la vedete voi.


Ciao.
La penso più o meno come te, credo che si tradisca fondamentalmente perchè si cerca di colmare delle insoddisfazioni, o per provare nuovi stimoli, oppure semplicemente per leggerezza, immaturità e stupidità.
Alla fine comunque chi tradisce lo fa perchè gli manca qualcosa e la colpa non è solo del partner...spesso si cercano emozioni in un'altra persona per colmare un'insicurezza personale...
Ti chiedi come si faccia a dormire accanto all'uomo (o alla donna) che si è tradito senza provare disgusto per se stessi? Beh, non lo so...credo che sia il tempo e la vita che prima o poi aggiustino le cose.
Io purtroppo ho tradito per stupidità e forse per "vendetta" e strada facendo mi sono accorta di voler stare ancora con mio marito. I sensi di colpa sono tanti e li provo più per me che per lui, perchè il tradimento, come atto, porta inevitabilmente con sè sotterfugi, menzogne, bugie...tutte cose che ti fanno perdere la stima di te stesso...
Non sono d'accordo con te quando parli di contratto...non credo che sia il matrimonio a tenere legate due persone, bensì l'essere e sentirsi una "familia"...anche nella convivenza si avrebbero gli stessi problemi nel decidere di separarsi.

Un saluto


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

*OT per brugola*



brugola ha detto:


> non avrei trovato parole migliori. Ciao vulvia


Ciao cara, oggi hai un avatar strepitoso..


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ciao cara, oggi hai un avatar strepitoso..


anche tu scherzi mica da ridere...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> lo dici a me??? mi c'è voluto forse due funerali, un amante, una piccola depressione, un anno di meditazione e credimi non so' ancora se ho realzizato tutto quello che ho dentro. una cosa è certa anche se mi ci sforzo non me la sento di ricominciare con chi ho a fianco, e lo faccio forse piu' per lui che per me, si merita qualcosa di piu' che delle briciole e io piu' di questo non credo di essere in grado di fare.
> cercare un equilibrio precario è da giocolieri, ma se si crede in cio' che si prova e in cio' che prova l'altro ogni sofrzo, ogni energia non sono mai buttati al vento.


Ti capisco e mi dispiace. ti consiglio di non prendere una decisione anche per l'altro, lascia che sia lui a dirti che le tue sono briciole. io ho avuto la fortuna (enorme) di vedere dissolversi le nebbie e capire che a fianco avevo una persona che aveva solamente voglia di costruire di nuovo cio che solamente io avevo contribuito ad incrinare. certo stiamo costruendo su basi diverse che speriamo ci aiutino a compiere un cammino ancora più sereno.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old fay (21 Aprile 2008)

Io non lo so, io mi rendo conto leggendovi che mi accontento delle briciole, che forse dovrei dare un taglio netto alla mia storia extra, per me lui è il mio compagno, per lui la sua compagna è lei, io non riesco a recueprare con un uomo che non mi ha mia dato sesso, carinerie etc. come potrei? Dopo aver provato il sesso, le attenzioni per ogni minima cosa, come potrei tornare indietro? Per i miei figli?  A me non basterebbe, io voglio di più, io voglio un compagno, un uomo con il quale andare "ieri" al mare e trascorrere la domenica a prendereil osole, a pranzo, a riposare, non un marito riciclato con il quale queste cose non le ho mai fatte e mai le farò, un uomo che sia mio ma come faccio se ho la testa, il cuore pieno del mio amante? Per carità con il mio amante ne ho fatte mille di queste cose e ancora le faccio, ma c'è l'altra!!!!! un bel pasticcio, vorrei sparissero tutti. Berati voi che poarlate di recupero così come nulla fosse, a me tornerebbe la depressione...........


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao.
> La penso più o meno come te, credo che si tradisca fondamentalmente perchè si cerca di colmare delle insoddisfazioni, o per provare nuovi stimoli, oppure semplicemente per leggerezza, immaturità e stupidità.
> Alla fine comunque chi tradisce lo fa perchè gli manca qualcosa e la colpa non è solo del partner...spesso si cercano emozioni in un'altra persona per colmare un'insicurezza personale...
> Ti chiedi come si faccia a dormire accanto all'uomo (o alla donna) che si è tradito senza provare disgusto per se stessi? Beh, non lo so...credo che sia il tempo e la vita che prima o poi aggiustino le cose.
> ...


Io non lo vedo così. per me è ben altro. Per tanti rimane solo un legame giuridico che ti impedisce di scappare, questo intendevo. 
Son felice per te che hai riscoperto l'amore pe tuo marito, io no. Anzi ho scoperto piano piano di non amarlo, di non desiderarlo piu', e mi sono sempre stupita di come mai neanche una volta guardandolo non abbia provato un sentimento di pentimento, un senso di colpa. Cio' mi ha fatto riflettere e non poco.


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

*OT: Amor che a nullo amato amar perdona..*



brugola ha detto:


> anche tu scherzi mica da ridere...


 
Lo faccio per Feddy.. sono anni che lo rincorro nel forum e cerco di sedurlo..


----------



## Old fay (21 Aprile 2008)

E allora Casa com'è andata? Cosa fai? Come fai?


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> E allora Casa com'è andata? Cosa fai? Come fai?


 
mi separo, io non sono per le cose zoppe o tutto o niente........ 

rimango sola, meglio, ha trovato il fidanzato la nonna di 96 anni non lo trovo io....


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lo faccio per Feddy.. sono anni che lo rincorro nel forum e cerco di sedurlo..


quindi intendi sparare le ultime cartucce??


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io non lo vedo così. per me è ben altro. Per tanti rimane solo un legame giuridico che ti impedisce di scappare, questo intendevo.
> Son felice per te che hai riscoperto l'amore pe tuo marito, io no. Anzi ho scoperto piano piano di non amarlo, di non desiderarlo piu', e mi sono sempre stupita di come mai neanche una volta guardandolo non abbia provato un sentimento di pentimento, un senso di colpa. Cio' mi ha fatto riflettere e non poco.


Non è stato per nulla immediato però.
La verità è che mi sono rimessa con lui perchè sotto sotto avvertivo che mi mancava...ma ammetto che inizialmente ci sono tornata per nostro figlio.
Non ci speravo molto, non pensavo realmente che "ce l'avremmo fatta".
Siamo andati da un terapista di coppia e i primi mesi in cui siamo tornati a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto sono stati molto duri. Momenti di forte tensione...casa non significava più CASA per me, stavo bene solo al lavoro.
Avevo sempre paura di dire la cosa sbagliata al momento sbagliato, paura di ferirlo, paura di farmi ferire, diffidenza...tanta tanta diffidenza.
Poi piano piano le cose hanno cominciato a "girare", nel senso che mi accorgevo di avere sempre più voglia di parlare con lui, cercavo la sua compagnia e mi lasciavo andare...insomma per farla breve ci siamo riscoperti...ho capito perchè in passato l'avevo scelto come compagn di vita, ho "rivisto" e apprezzato tutti i suoi lati positivi...e pare asssurdo dirlo...ma mi sembra davvero di "esergli più vicina" adesso di prima.
Per la tua situazione non ho consigli da darti...credo che ormai tu abbia preso in considerazione le varie alternative e pare che tu sia arrivata alla conclusione di non provare più nulla per il tuo compagno.
Una cosa però...finchè avrai l'ALTRO in testa e nella tua vita non potrai davvero capire fino in fondo cosa provi per tuo marito.

Un caro saluto


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> INCOMINCIA AD AVERE GENITORI, SUOCERI, FAMILIARI ED AMICI CRISTIANI CATTOLICI E POI NE RIPARLEREMO
> INVECE IO, DA TRADITRICE, RITENGO MOLTO PIU' CONVENIENTE AFFERMARE CHE IL MATRIMONIO, ANCHE PER I TRADITORI, E' UN LEGAME MOLTO FORTE. PIU' CHE CONVENIENZA LA DEFINIREI INCOERENZA, CHE FINISCE SEMPRE PER ENZA
> LETTRICE ... A ME LE VIENI A RACCONTARE CERTE COSE? IO CHE SONO NEL BEL MEZZO?


La mia famiglia e' super cattolica...

Tu dici sempre che stai con un uomo e tradisci per pura convenienza... mica e' cosi' per tutti?
Come non e' sempre che si tradisce per compensare...


----------



## Old fay (21 Aprile 2008)

Idem per me Ranatan...


----------



## Old Glicine (21 Aprile 2008)

A questo punto una domanda la devo fare io. Perchè è una domanda che non ho mai smesso di pormi:  MA CHE CARATTERISTICHE DEVE AVERE L'AMANTE PER FAR INNAMORARE? QUANDO E PERCHE' CI SI INNAMORA DELL'AMANTE?? Ovviamente mi interessano i pareri maschili! Noi donne ci innamoriamo molto molto facilmente (credo!)


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

glicine, non dipende dall'amante, ma dall'altro/a, il traditore.
In genere si innamora dell'amante quando con la compagna o il compagno è tutto finito e non vuole ammetterlo, per cui l'altra persona è solo la spinta definitiva ad un processo già avviato. Non è il tuo caso!


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Idem per me Ranatan...


Si...ho letto la tua storia.
In effetti credo sia impossibile anche solo cercare di capire se esiste una possibilità di recupero con il coniuge se esiste ancora l'altro/a.
Sai, al primo scazzo con il marito si corre dall'altro per farsi consolare...oppure alla prima occasione in cui non ci si sente "capite" si pensa subito che l'altro sia meglio, più sensibile, più stimolante, più dolce...insomma...più tutto...


----------



## Old fay (21 Aprile 2008)

E io che devo fare? Io non amo mio marito, gli voglio bene, mi fa a volte tenereza ma amo un altro, non è motivo sufficiente per lasciarsi? Cosa'altro ancora? Io ho voglia di stimoli, di emozionarmi nel mio compagno...di lui, io sono condannata al mio amante, aiutooooooo!!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> E io che devo fare? Io non amo mio marito, gli voglio bene, mi fa a volte tenereza ma amo un altro, *non è motivo sufficiente per lasciarsi? C*osa'altro ancora? Io ho voglia di stimoli, di emozionarmi nel mio compagno...di lui, io sono condannata al mio amante, aiutooooooo!!


 
ma perchè allora non molli il marito scusa?


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> E io che devo fare? Io non amo mio marito, gli voglio bene, mi fa a volte tenereza ma amo un altro, non è motivo sufficiente per lasciarsi? Cosa'altro ancora? Io ho voglia di stimoli, di emozionarmi nel mio compagno...di lui, io sono condannata al mio amante, aiutooooooo!!


io ho detto che non lo amo, gli volgio un bene infinito che dici sonovent'anni..... ma è perchè gli volgio bene come un fratello che lo lascio libero


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> E io che devo fare? Io non amo mio marito, gli voglio bene, mi fa a volte tenereza ma amo un altro, non è motivo sufficiente per lasciarsi? Cosa'altro ancora? Io ho voglia di stimoli, di emozionarmi nel mio compagno...di lui, io sono condannata al mio amante, aiutooooooo!!


Fay e lascia tuo marito allora!!! E' motivo sufficiente se ne sei realmente convinta... ma in tutto questo tempo mi hai dato l'idea di non essere molto sicura di voler lasciare tuo marito... indipendentemente dall'amante...


----------



## Old fay (21 Aprile 2008)

Ho paura da morire, ma non per mio marito per tutto il resto. Per i miei figli, per il supporto che comunque mi da.  Il mio amante poi come la prenderebbe? Lui sa che già non viviamo più insieme, e praticametne è vero, lui è andato da poco al piano di sopra ma gravita per casa ancora...


----------



## Bruja (21 Aprile 2008)

*Mah*

Trovo molto interessante il prosieguo della discussione, ma per una volta, pragmaticamente, credo che Addos  abbia detto una verità lapidaria:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
L' amante mantiene la propria attrattiva grazie alla precarietà del rapporto , altrimenti scadrebbe a zavorra , al pari di qualsiasi moglie , fidanzata o compagna che si rispetti.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Non dico che non ci siano ovvi distinguo nei vari rapporti, ma sostanzialmente la verità é questa. Ne fa fede la brutta ma diffusa abitudine di sostituire spesso l'amante e molto meno spesso la moglie.....
Bruja


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Trovo molto interessante il prosieguo della discussione, ma per una volta, pragmaticamente, credo che Addos abbia detto una verità lapidaria:
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *L' amante mantiene la propria attrattiva grazie alla precarietà del rapporto , altrimenti scadrebbe a zavorra , al pari di qualsiasi moglie , fidanzata o compagna che si rispetti.*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Ecco perchè non ci separa quasi mai per corna.....


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ho paura da morire, ma non per mio marito per tutto il resto. Per i miei figli, per il supporto che comunque mi da.  Il mio amante poi come la prenderebbe? Lui sa che già non viviamo più insieme, e praticametne è vero, lui è andato da poco al piano di sopra ma gravita per casa ancora...


Stai cosi' allora... comunque io non sottovaluterei quel supporto... anche perche' credo che in cuor tuo sai che quel supporto non lo avrai dal tuo amante...


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (21 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ho paura da morire, ma non per mio marito per tutto il resto. Per i miei figli, per il supporto che comunque mi da. Il mio amante poi come la prenderebbe? Lui sa che già non viviamo più insieme, e praticametne è vero, lui è andato da poco al piano di sopra ma gravita per casa ancora...


ALLORA NON AVEVO TUTTI I TORTI. LETTRICE, VEDI CHE SI HA PAURA DEL DOPO, DELLE CONSEGUENZE? FAY, TENENDOSI MARITO E AMANTE, NON DEVE IMBATTERSI NEL DOPO


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mi pare che principalmente questo tipo di traditore sia condannato a vivere con se stesso. Tutte queste motivazioni mi appaiono ad uso e consumo di chi si aspetta sempre che sia qualcun altro a rendere bella la nostra vita mentre siamo noi in primis chiamati a renderla bella per noi e per gli altri.
> 
> Chi non sa assumersi la responsabilità della propria esistenza, chi non sa stare in piedi sulle proprie gambe, si sente sempre in credito verso qualcuno (oggi il marito, domani l'amante e così via), quindi ci sta tutta l'ipocrisia di giustificare le proprie azioni con le mancanze altrui, dei genitori, figli e via discorrendo. Bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di fare seria autocritica e chiedersi anche quale sia il nostro personale contributo alla propria insoddisfazione.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> ALLORA NON AVEVO TUTTI I TORTI. LETTRICE, VEDI CHE SI HA PAURA DEL DOPO, DELLE CONSEGUENZE? FAY, TENENDOSI MARITO E AMANTE, NON DEVE IMBATTERSI NEL DOPO


Ma a te non viene mai in mente che sia solo una scusa?


----------



## Old fay (21 Aprile 2008)

Come si suol dire...tra i due litiganti il terzo gode, e speriamo che arrivi il terzo ma....posso continuare ad avere storie? Un'altra storia? Io non avrei la forza, la voglia, l'entusiasmo, io sono spenta verso un'altra persona, a lui ho dato veramente tutto e tutta me stessa. Come potrei? Come?


----------



## Old FireWalkWhitMe (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma a te non viene mai in mente che sia solo una scusa?


CERTO CHE E' UNA SCUSA ... ECCO PERCHE' HO PARLATO SIN DAL PRINCIPIO DI CONVENIENZA
CI SONO UNA MAREA DI COPPIE CON FIGLI CHE SI SONO SEPARATE E NESSUNO E' MORTO ... SI SONO RISOLTI CASI BEN PIU' GRAVI DI UNA SEPARAZIONE E DI UN DIVORZIO
DICI BENE: SCUSE. SONO SCUSE ... DETTATE DA QUEELA CHE DEFINISCO CONVENIENZA


----------



## Old fay (21 Aprile 2008)

Ma che scusa, non so nemmeno io che fare ed è una bruttisisma sensazione, mi sento povera dentro, sono da sola in definitiva, solissima, io non credo reggerò per molto ancora e quest'estate sarà la prova del fuoco!!! Oltre non andrò. La mia amica del cuore che si sta separando lo fa per se stessa adesso, aveva si avuto una storia importante poi finita, ma la separazione è andata avanti da sè a prescindere.


----------



## Old fay (21 Aprile 2008)

Ma convenienza de che? Forse fa comodo a entrambi allora...ma non certo a me, anzi, e da nessun punto di vista economico etc. Le cose si fanno col tempo non di fretta io sono due anni che sono completamente offuscata, non capisco nulla più.


----------



## Old fay (21 Aprile 2008)

O poi ognuno pensi quel che vuole ma....io sento così.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ma che scusa, non so nemmeno io che fare ed è una bruttisisma sensazione, mi sento povera dentro, sono da sola in definitiva, solissima, io non credo reggerò per molto ancora e quest'estate sarà la prova del fuoco!!! Oltre non andrò. *La mia amica del cuore che si sta separando lo fa per se stessa adesso, aveva si avuto una storia importante poi finita, ma la separazione è andata avanti da sè a prescindere*.


Cara Fay, il punto e' questo... se vuoi la separazione la devi volere a prescindere dall'amante... devi saper di contare sulle tue forze e non sull'appoggio di tuo marito o ancora peggio quello del tuo amante


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Ho paura da morire, ma non per mio marito per tutto il resto. Per i miei figli, per il supporto che comunque mi da. Il mio amante poi come la prenderebbe? Lui sa che già non viviamo più insieme, e praticametne è vero, lui è andato da poco al piano di sopra ma gravita per casa ancora...


Capisco come ti senti.
La separazione non è certo cosa da poco, ci sono tanti fattori in gioco, in primis i figli e i sentimenti del coniuge.
Fai benissimo a non prenderla alla leggera e a darti tempo.
Penso solo una cosa, che se decidi per la separazione devi farlo per te stessa e non per il tuo amante (che dopo potrebbe anche fuggire lontano per la paura di dovere a sua volta prendere delle decisioni) e nemmeno per la speranza di trovare un altro amore (potrebbe succedere come no).
Devi farlo per stare meglio tu!
La questione figli invece è spinosa, ma sia tu che tuo marito siete sicuramente persone intelligenti e affronterete la questione per il meglio.
D'altronde dici che lui già vive al piano di sopra e che tu spesso sei dal tuo amante. Quindi in fondo a modo vostro state già preparandoli ad una possibile separazione...


----------



## Old fay (21 Aprile 2008)

E' vero, noi siamo pronti. Stiamo solo rimandando. Grazie Ranatan.


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Come si suol dire...tra i due litiganti il terzo gode, e speriamo che arrivi il terzo ma....posso continuare ad avere storie? Un'altra storia? Io non avrei la forza, la voglia, l'entusiasmo, io sono spenta verso un'altra persona, a lui ho dato veramente tutto e tutta me stessa. Come potrei? Come?


non ti servirebbe neanche la quarta a te....... tu non devi subire la vita, la vita si vive ...... e si vive prendendo delle decisioni.....


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Capisco come ti senti.
> La separazione non è certo cosa da poco, ci sono tanti fattori in gioco, in primis i figli e i sentimenti del coniuge.
> Fai benissimo a non prenderla alla leggera e a darti tempo.
> Penso solo una cosa, che se decidi per la separazione devi farlo per te stessa e non per il tuo amante (che dopo potrebbe anche fuggire lontano per la paura di dovere a sua volta prendere delle decisioni) e nemmeno per la speranza di trovare un altro amore (potrebbe succedere come no).
> ...


mi sembra anche a me ma sai a volte i cordoni ombelicali è difficile da tagliare, a volte le persone usano le altre persone come scialuppe di salvataggio...... non so' se è il suo caso ma ripeto nella vita vanno fatte delle scelte e vivere così non credo sia dignitoso neanche per i filgi che vivono una separazione in casa......


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> mi sembra anche a me ma sai a volte i cordoni ombelicali è difficile da tagliare, a volte le persone usano le altre persone come scialuppe di salvataggio...... non so' se è il suo caso ma ripeto nella vita vanno fatte delle scelte e vivere così non credo sia dignitoso neanche per i filgi che vivono una separazione in casa......


In realtà in giro si vede un pò di tutto...matrimoni che restano in piedi per i più svariati motivi...
Non conosco benissimo la storia di fay, nè la conosco personalmente, ma mi sembra di aver intuito che lei è realmente affezionate a suo marito e che in fondo lo stimi come uomo. Probabilmente non è nemmeno male come padre...
Perciò le è sicuramente difficile prendere una decisione che lo farà soffrire e in fondo in fondo magari non è neppure così convinta che lasciarlo sarebbe la scelta migliore per se stessa.

Un bacio


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> E' vero, noi siamo pronti. Stiamo solo rimandando. Grazie Ranatan.


Cara Fay, non volgio darti consigli, ma non hai mai pensato di provare a lasciare per un pò il tuo amante? (non mi piace chiamarlo così perchè mi sembra di capire che per te sia molto di più...)
Hai mai provato a staccarti, a non vederlo, non sentirlo, per provare a schiarirti le idee e a ragionare a mente un pò più fredda?
Magari ti servirebbe per valutare con più obiettività e distacco i fatti e a maturare una scelta più consapevole.

Un abbraccio


----------



## Verena67 (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> si molto filosofico...... ma se lo ami come lo guardi in faccia???? io parlo anche di avere a che fare con una coscienza ogni giorno che vivi con lui e che dormi con lui......


 
è da altre cose che si dimostra l'amore, Stef....anche quello che c'è e non si vede (tipo il tuo amore per tuo marito).

Non da queste romanticherie, che possono trovare spazio nel rapporto con l'amante (perché lì' manca la quotidianità...) ma non in quello con il marito/moglie...

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non è stato per nulla immediato però.
> La verità è che mi sono rimessa con lui perchè sotto sotto avvertivo che mi mancava...ma ammetto che inizialmente ci sono tornata per nostro figlio.
> Non ci speravo molto, non pensavo realmente che "ce l'avremmo fatta".
> Siamo andati da un terapista di coppia e i primi mesi in cui siamo tornati a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto sono stati molto duri. Momenti di forte tensione...casa non significava più CASA per me, stavo bene solo al lavoro.
> ...


 
sottoscrivo con il sangue, specie la parte sull'amante. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Stef, vuoi davvero fare una cosa limpidissima verso te stessa? CHIUDI CON L'AMANTE, e fai un ultimo tentativo in casa (ma rigorosamente senza altre persone tra i piedi).

Se fallisce, saprai cosa fare.

Bacio!


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è da altre cose che si dimostra l'amore, Stef....anche quello che c'è e non si vede (tipo il tuo amore per tuo marito).
> 
> Non da queste romanticherie, che possono trovare spazio nel rapporto con l'amante (perché lì' manca la quotidianità...) ma non in quello con il marito/moglie...
> 
> Bacio!


Si, è vero, l'amore si dimostra anche e soprattutto con altre cose.
Però ammettiamolo...avere un amante, farci sesso, e poi tornare da tuo marito e magari dover fare finta di niente non è semplice! Ci si sente proprio delle merde eh!!
Non credo che si riesca nemmeno ad essere naturali, spontanei.
Come dice Casa, credo che sia difficilissimo dormire accanto alla persona che ci (e forse si)  ama senza provare "pietà" (dico pietà ma vorrei dire schifo") per se stessi...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non ci separa quasi mai per corna.....


 
sempre detto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fay tu vuoi le emozioni. Ma quello là è già sgasato come una Ferrarelle aperta, non sarà lui a dartele 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sottoscrivo con il sangue, specie la parte sull'amante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Se va male potrai sempre dire a te stessa che un tentativo l'hai fatto.
Purchè questo tentativo venga dal cuore e che tu ci metta tutto l'impegno di cui sei (siete) capaci.
E questo impegno, questa forza la potrai trovare solo se ti disintossichi la mente dall'altro...


----------



## Verena67 (21 Aprile 2008)

FireWalkWhitMe ha detto:


> ALLORA NON AVEVO TUTTI I TORTI. LETTRICE, VEDI CHE SI HA PAURA DEL DOPO, DELLE CONSEGUENZE? FAY, TENENDOSI MARITO E AMANTE, NON DEVE IMBATTERSI NEL DOPO


 
Fire, pero' io mi chiedo una cosa.
Ma quale _dopo_?!

Non ti stancherai mai della routine di calze nere?

Io si, prestissimo.

Il matrimonio, siamo seri, è un'altra cosa.

Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è da altre cose che si dimostra l'amore, Stef....anche quello che c'è e non si vede (tipo il tuo amore per tuo marito).
> 
> Non da queste romanticherie, che possono trovare spazio nel rapporto con l'amante (perché lì' manca la quotidianità...) ma non in quello con il marito/moglie...
> 
> Bacio!


non credo che la coscenza sia una romanticheria ....... non credo proprio e da quella non si scappa


----------



## Verena67 (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> non credo che la coscenza sia una romanticheria ....... non credo proprio e da quella non si scappa


 
scusa, mi sono espressa male io.

Intendo che per il BENE del matrimonio, ad un certo punto bisogna mettere da parte i sensi di colpa e LAVORARE PER IL BENE COMUNE (si dimostra piu' vero  impegno e amore stirando camice che battendosi il petto in solitaria...)

Intendevo in questo senso.

O la vita è un solitario tour di autoconcentrazione dove - sempre da soli - ci si convince di essere oltre la redenzione e si manda tutto a quel paese (bella scusa per separarsi, se IN FONDO è quello che uno desidera, eh...con la scusa di fare il bene dell'altro, che bisognerebbe interrogare al proposito...tu dici che tuo marito ha diritto a di piu', ma sei certa sia così facile trovarlo? Piu' della madre dei suoi figli? Guarda che, soprattutto al giorno d'oggi, i veri e antichi affetti, e anche solo veri e sinceri, non si trovano sugli scaffali in confezioni spray...?) Io credo di no.

Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, mi sono espressa male io.
> 
> Intendo che per il BENE del matrimonio, ad un certo punto bisogna mettere da parte i sensi di colpa e LAVORARE PER IL BENE COMUNE (si dimostra piu' vero impegno e amore stirando camice che battendosi il petto in solitaria...)
> 
> ...


Io non ho detto lascio lui per l'altro, lascio  lui perchè dopo vari tentativi mi sono accorta che i suoi piccoli sforzi non bastano, non bastano a me non bastano a mia figlia.
Per il bene dei figli qui dentro non so' in quanti mi possano insegnare la lezione. Ho sulla pelle una separazione e un divorzio di 30 anni, in tutti i suoi aspetti positivi e negativi. Non credo che i filgi siano il collante per un matrimonio che regge a stento, non credo che i filgi anche se piccoli non si accorgano di cio' che accade, non credo che per i figli sia educativo portare avanti una commedia.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Io non ho detto lascio lui per l'altro, lascio lui perchè dopo vari tentativi mi sono accorta che i suoi piccoli sforzi non bastano, non bastano a me non bastano a mia figlia.
> Per il bene dei figli qui dentro non so' in quanti mi possano insegnare la lezione. Ho sulla pelle una separazione e un divorzio di 30 anni, in tutti i suoi aspetti positivi e negativi. Non credo che i filgi siano il collante per un matrimonio che regge a stento, non credo che i filgi anche se piccoli non si accorgano di cio' che accade, non credo che per i figli sia educativo portare avanti una commedia.


 
ovviamente sul TUO matrimonio e su tuo marito come padre e compagno l'unica percezione che conta è la tua.

Per il "niente" che vale, dal mio insignificante punto di vista, la tua situazione matrimoniale - familiare non è così' disperata.

Ma ovviamente il mio parere, su questa cosa, conta come il 2 di picche.

Se proprio non vuoi aver dubbi con te stessa, lascia l'amante definitivamente (conditio sine qua non....) e fai un ultimo tentativo.

Bacio!


----------



## Iris (21 Aprile 2008)

adiemus ha detto:


> raramente, quasi mai, l'amante ha la possibilità di avere tutto per lui il soggetto che in realtà è di un altro individuo.
> E' possibile che il soggetto si possa innamorare dell'amante e che, dovesse terminare la storia clandestina abbia a lungo, o per sempre, il pensiero in chi e di chi è stato l'amante, rimanendo nella testa del traditore a tal punto di portare quest'ultimo al non riuscire a stabilizzare la vita di coppia, in caso voglia normalizzarla, cercando di recuperarla?
> 
> adiemus​


 
Sicuramente si, è possibile.


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ovviamente sul TUO matrimonio e su tuo marito come padre e compagno l'unica percezione che conta è la tua.
> 
> Per il "niente" che vale, dal mio insignificante punto di vista, la tua situazione matrimoniale - familiare non è così' disperata.
> 
> ...


Vere a volte mi sembra che il fallimento di un matrimonio sia anche un tuo fallimento da come te lo prendi a cuore.
Non lo amo, non voglio essere toccata da lui, mi infastidisce tutto..... nonostante questo se lo vuoi sapere gli cucino, gli lavo, gli stiro con la stessa cura che ho sempre avuto. Dimmi ma se non io non lo amo che devo fare? Spiegami la ricetta con la quale io posso rinnamorarmi di lui, potessi eviterei tutto questo credimi per lui, per me e per mia figlia.
Puo' finire l'amore fra fidanzati? Perchè non puo' finire tra coniugi solo perchè c'è un anello di mezzo?


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2008)

Dico solo un paio di cosette in merito, visto che la questione mi sta toccando personalmente. E' più dura separarsi o divorziarsi piuttosto che portare avanti due vite parallele. E comunque, all'apparenza, le traditrici (parlo al femminile in quanto sono ometto) non mi sembrano poi così tanto preoccupate...non mi sembra che abbiano rimorsi di coscenza...io mi domando sempre con che occhio guardano il lui ufficiale quando lo hanno davanti ma...cazzolina, mi sono sentito persino dire che quando fanno l'amore con il loro lui pensano spesso a me...poco fa ero in auto con una...giunge un sms del marito con scritto: "Ho voglia di fare l'amore con te"...mi guarda e mi dice: "Pensa: lui vuole fare l'amore con me ed io voglio invece farlo con te"...
Mi domando se, oltre che predisposto ad invaghirmi delle non libere, ho anche la sfiga di trovarmi proprio quelle che non sanno cosa siano i sensi di colpa.
Airforever


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Vere a volte mi sembra che il fallimento di un matrimonio sia anche un tuo fallimento da come te lo prendi a cuore.
> Non lo amo, non voglio essere toccata da lui, mi infastidisce tutto..... nonostante questo se lo vuoi sapere gli cucino, gli lavo, gli stiro con la stessa cura che ho sempre avuto. Dimmi ma se non io non lo amo che devo fare? Spiegami la ricetta con la quale io posso rinnamorarmi di lui, potessi eviterei tutto questo credimi per lui, per me e per mia figlia.
> Puo' finire l'amore fra fidanzati? Perchè non puo' finire tra coniugi solo perchè c'è un anello di mezzo?


scusa se mi intrometto, stef, ma pensavo fra me e me una cosa: il principale problema con tuo marito è che, a furia di stirare, cucinare, crescere la figlai e tenere su la casa per lui, hai scordato lui. E lui te, ovvio.
Un eventuale ultimo tentativo (che può anche finire male, ma potrai dire di averci provato) sarebbe chiudere con l'amante in forma definitiva e rivoluzionare il amtrimonio, costringendolo a quelle condizionia  cui lui non si è adeguato e tu non l'hai costretto negli anni.
Smettere di cucinare per lui, smettere di occuparsene, affidargli dei compiti. Se sbaglia, pace, ma non lo devi coprire, non lo devi curare, non è un figlio, è un compagno. Magari facendoloa nche uscire di casa, non so, ma costringendolo a prendere posizione. 
Sei una donna forte, io credo tu sappia come fare, ma richiede molte energie insegnare ad un 'figlio' a camminare con le sue gambe, e non so se tu hai voglia di farlo.
Se ne avessi, io penso, i risultati potrebbero essere stupefacenti.
(il suggerimento viene dal mio caso: *non si può chiedere ad un uomo di essere compagno se si continua a fargli da madri, nè di essere forte se non siamo mai deboli.....)*


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2008)

AGGIUNGO:
Se davvero ci si può innamorare dell'amante, una volta che la storia con quest'ultimo finirà (credo anch'io che l'amante abbia poche probabilità di diventare l'ufficiale), la persona che ha tradito come si comporterà? Si farà andar bene l'ufficiale, cercherà altri amanti, rimarrà con l'ufficiale ma peggio di prima perchè in testa ha la malinconia dell'amante che non c'è più...
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dico solo un paio di cosette in merito, visto che la questione mi sta toccando personalmente. E' più dura separarsi o divorziarsi piuttosto che portare avanti due vite parallele. E comunque, all'apparenza, le traditrici (parlo al femminile in quanto sono ometto) non mi sembrano poi così tanto preoccupate...non mi sembra che abbiano rimorsi di coscenza...io mi domando sempre con che occhio guardano il lui ufficiale quando lo hanno davanti ma...cazzolina, mi sono sentito persino dire che quando fanno l'amore con il loro lui pensano spesso a me...poco fa ero in auto con una...giunge un sms del marito con scritto: "Ho voglia di fare l'amore con te"...mi guarda e mi dice: "Pensa: lui vuole fare l'amore con me ed io voglio invece farlo con te"...
> Mi domando se, oltre che predisposto ad invaghirmi delle non libere, ho anche la sfiga di trovarmi proprio quelle che non sanno cosa siano i sensi di colpa.
> Airforever


Tu non puoi andare avanti così....


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> AGGIUNGO:
> Se davvero ci si può innamorare dell'amante, una volta che la storia con quest'ultimo finirà (credo anch'io che l'amante abbia poche probabilità di diventare l'ufficiale), la persona che ha tradito come si comporterà? Si farà andar bene l'ufficiale, cercherà altri amanti, rimarrà con l'ufficiale ma peggio di prima perchè in testa ha la malinconia dell'amante che non c'è più...
> Air


mi sa la seconda che hai detto.
Però distinguerei l'innamoramento, idealizzato e perfetto, che resta dentro come una dolce malinconia, dall'amore, che non può prescindere dalla condivisione.
Ci sono uomini e donne che per amore hanno scalato montagne e dragato fiumi. Lasciato compagni, figli, città, continenti e vite. 
Io credo che se si ama davvero, nulla tenga. Se si lascia (o si è lasciati per stanchezza) dall'amante e si professa amore per quella persona.... non è altro che un fuocherello di paglia che si credeva fuoco eterno...... il problema è che non lo si sa e non lo si ammette mai!


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Dico solo un paio di cosette in merito, visto che la questione mi sta toccando personalmente. E' più dura separarsi o divorziarsi piuttosto che portare avanti due vite parallele. E comunque, all'apparenza, le traditrici (parlo al femminile in quanto sono ometto) non mi sembrano poi così tanto preoccupate...non mi sembra che abbiano rimorsi di coscenza...io mi domando sempre con che occhio guardano il lui ufficiale quando lo hanno davanti ma...cazzolina, mi sono sentito persino dire che quando fanno l'amore con il loro lui pensano spesso a me...poco fa ero in auto con una...giunge un sms del marito con scritto: "Ho voglia di fare l'amore con te"...mi guarda e mi dice: "Pensa: lui vuole fare l'amore con me ed io voglio invece farlo con te"...
> Mi domando se, oltre che predisposto ad invaghirmi delle non libere, ho anche la sfiga di trovarmi proprio quelle che non sanno cosa siano i sensi di colpa.
> Airforever


marco, la tizia prova a farti scaturire una bella gelosia, sai perchè? Perchè è invaghita, perchè è meno squallido, perchè se ti conquista il suo ego va su e per un pò sopporta il marito.
Io mi chiedo solo una cosa: ma non ti rompi, dopo la prima, la seconda, la terza..... ?


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2008)

Giusy...non mi vanto della situazione, anzi...ma...fino a che me la danno...poi, per il resto, ca..i loro. Mi spiace per i mariti, conviventi, fidanzati ma...ognuno si gratti i propri problemi. Se hanno delle lei zoccolone (ora non linciatemi per questa parola che spesso ho in bocca) non sono problemi miei. Il mio problema, ora, è un'altro: trovare una personcina seria...
Nel frattempo...
E' da quando mi sono iscritto che utilizzo federica...non mi vergogno ad ammetterlo. Ora basta!
Air


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy...non mi vanto della situazione, anzi...ma...fino a che me la danno...poi, per il resto, ca..i loro. Mi spiace per i mariti, conviventi, fidanzati ma...ognuno si gratti i propri problemi. Se hanno delle lei zoccolone (ora non linciatemi per questa parola che spesso ho in bocca) non sono problemi miei. Il mio problema, ora, è un'altro: *trovare una personcina seria...*
> Nel frattempo...
> E' da quando mi sono iscritto che utilizzo federica...non mi vergogno ad ammetterlo. Ora basta!
> Air


cosa fai per trovarla?


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> marco, la tizia prova a farti scaturire una bella gelosia, sai perchè? Perchè è invaghita, perchè è meno squallido, perchè se ti conquista il suo ego va su e per un pò sopporta il marito.
> Io mi chiedo solo una cosa: ma non ti rompi, dopo la prima, la seconda, la terza..... ?


Non so se cerca di farmi ingelosire...sinceramente l'sms le è giunto inaspettato...nulla di programmato e, anzi, non voleva manco leggermelo.
Rompere? Si, non sono le situazioni che cercavo ma, come ho già spiegato, per ora, piuttosto che rimanere a bocca asciutta mi va "bene" così.
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (21 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Giusy...non mi vanto della situazione, anzi...ma...fino a che me la danno...poi, per il resto, ca..i loro. Mi spiace per i mariti, conviventi, fidanzati ma...ognuno si gratti i propri problemi. Se hanno delle lei zoccolone (ora non linciatemi per questa parola che spesso ho in bocca) non sono problemi miei. Il mio problema, ora, è un'altro: trovare una personcina seria...
> Nel frattempo...
> E' da quando mi sono iscritto che utilizzo federica...non mi vergogno ad ammetterlo. Ora basta!
> Air


Marco, ma così non la trovi!


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cosa fai per trovarla?


Nulla di particolare...spero solo d'avere delle giuste condizioni...sono stufo di cercarla, perchè ogni volta, finita la giornata mi venivano le paranoie del tipo: "Anche questa giornata è trascorsa e...nisba!".
Continuo a fare la mia normale vita, tra mix di lavoro, ed uscite con amici.
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marco, ma così non la trovi!


Se è per questo, anche se mi duole ammetterlo, non l'ho trovata manco quando ero il Marco quieto, quello che non contribuuiva a rovinare le famiglie.
Air


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa se mi intrometto, stef, ma pensavo fra me e me una cosa: il principale problema con tuo marito è che, a furia di stirare, cucinare, crescere la figlai e tenere su la casa per lui, hai scordato lui. E lui te, ovvio.
> Un eventuale ultimo tentativo (che può anche finire male, ma potrai dire di averci provato) sarebbe chiudere con l'amante in forma definitiva e rivoluzionare il amtrimonio, costringendolo a quelle condizionia cui lui non si è adeguato e tu non l'hai costretto negli anni.
> Smettere di cucinare per lui, smettere di occuparsene, affidargli dei compiti. Se sbaglia, pace, ma non lo devi coprire, non lo devi curare, non è un figlio, è un compagno. Magari facendoloa nche uscire di casa, non so, ma costringendolo a prendere posizione.
> Sei una donna forte, io credo tu sappia come fare, ma richiede molte energie insegnare ad un 'figlio' a camminare con le sue gambe, e non so se tu hai voglia di farlo.
> ...


Aldila' dell'amante che l'ho lasciato ben tre volte e in queste pause nulla è cambiato ma sorvoliamo. 
Vorrei farvi capire che io con qesto ragazzo, perchè non posso definirlo uomo, le ho provate di tutte. Di fronte ad un non ti amo piu' lui gira per casa come un deficiente dicendo che non si sente amato. C'è poco da ridere insomma. Sono anni, ancora prima che arrivasse l'altro, che mi lamento, che lo obbligo a fare e non fare, lo sprono a venirmi incontro ogni tentativo è stato vano compreso e dico attenzione compreso la mia espressa volontà di andare in terapia di coppia. Lui non ci vuole andare. Lui non vuole cambiare, detto da lui, lui si è sforzato di essere piu' maturo e responsabile ma non ce la fa'. Ragazze è come chiedere ad un mancino di scrivere con la destra fa' due/tre tentativi poi continua sulla strada vecchia. 
L'unica cosa intelligente che forse gli è uscita dalla bocca è che sono io che sono cambiata e che cio' che desideravo non è quello che desidero ora, il problema è mio punto.
Credete che io non abbia provato in tanti anni a sollecitarlo, ho fatto di tutto per salvare il mio matrimonio. Insomma io ho fatto una promessa di fronte a Dio, per me vale qualcosa, se dico che non è rimediabile è così. Forse sarebbe rimediabile, azzerando la mia testa, come si dice facendo un reboot.
A volte penso a mia madre, me l'ha sempre detto in 19 anni, sei ostinata ma lui non è l'uomo per te.


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Aldila' dell'amante che l'ho lasciato ben tre volte e in queste pause nulla è cambiato ma sorvoliamo.
> Vorrei farvi capire che io con qesto ragazzo, perchè non posso definirlo uomo, le ho provate di tutte. Di fronte ad un non ti amo piu' lui gira per casa come un deficiente dicendo che non si sente amato. C'è poco da ridere insomma. Sono anni, ancora prima che arrivasse l'altro, che mi lamento, che lo obbligo a fare e non fare, lo sprono a venirmi incontro ogni tentativo è stato vano compreso e dico attenzione compreso la mia espressa volontà di andare in terapia di coppia. Lui non ci vuole andare. Lui non vuole cambiare, detto da lui, lui si è sforzato di essere piu' maturo e responsabile ma non ce la fa'. *Ragazze è come chiedere ad un mancino di scrivere con la destra fa' due/tre tentativi poi continua sulla strada vecchia.*
> L'unica cosa intelligente che forse gli è uscita dalla bocca è che sono io che sono cambiata e che cio' che desideravo non è quello che desidero ora, il problema è mio punto.
> Credete che io non abbia provato in tanti anni a sollecitarlo, ho fatto di tutto per salvare il mio matrimonio. Insomma io ho fatto una promessa di fronte a Dio, per me vale qualcosa, se dico che non è rimediabile è così. Forse sarebbe rimediabile, azzerando la mia testa, come si dice facendo un reboot.
> A volte penso a mia madre, me l'ha sempre detto in 19 anni, sei ostinata ma lui non è l'uomo per te.


Casa, è quello che mi sono sempre permesso di dire alle fanciulle che sto frequentando, quando mi dicono che il proprio lui è fatto così piuttosto che cosà.
E' tempo sprecato. Ognuno è fatto aproprio modo e siamo noi che dobbiamo cecare la persona che più ci si addice! Se uno è mancino, perchè chiedergli di scrivere con la destra?
Se il tuo lui è fatto così, o ti cerchi un'altro fatto cosà (possibilmente lasciando quello fatto così) oppure stai con quello fatto così senza lamentele.
Air


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sicuramente ci puo' essere innamoramento per l'amante. Di rado si tramuta in una nuova vita (come a mio avviso giustamente dice Ale).


 
Ah, che racconto alle mie amiche che si sono separate dal marito con l'amante? E ai figli fatti successivamente? E alle convivenze iniziate?

Mah...


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> Aldila' dell'amante che l'ho lasciato ben tre volte e in queste pause nulla è cambiato ma sorvoliamo.
> Vorrei farvi capire che io con qesto ragazzo, perchè non posso definirlo uomo, le ho provate di tutte. Di fronte ad un non ti amo piu' lui gira per casa come un deficiente dicendo che non si sente amato. C'è poco da ridere insomma. Sono anni, ancora prima che arrivasse l'altro, che mi lamento, che lo obbligo a fare e non fare, lo sprono a venirmi incontro ogni tentativo è stato vano compreso e dico attenzione compreso la mia espressa volontà di andare in terapia di coppia. Lui non ci vuole andare. Lui non vuole cambiare, detto da lui, lui si è sforzato di essere piu' maturo e responsabile ma non ce la fa'. Ragazze è come chiedere ad un mancino di scrivere con la destra fa' due/tre tentativi poi continua sulla strada vecchia.
> L'unica cosa intelligente che forse gli è uscita dalla bocca è che sono io che sono cambiata e che cio' che desideravo non è quello che desidero ora, il problema è mio punto.
> Credete che io non abbia provato in tanti anni a sollecitarlo, ho fatto di tutto per salvare il mio matrimonio. Insomma io ho fatto una promessa di fronte a Dio, per me vale qualcosa, se dico che non è rimediabile è così. Forse sarebbe rimediabile, azzerando la mia testa, come si dice facendo un reboot.
> A volte penso a mia madre, me l'ha sempre detto in 19 anni, sei ostinata ma lui non è l'uomo per te.


Ti stai organizzando per la separazione quindi? (Scusa se magari l'hai già scritto, non ho letto tutto).


----------



## Old Airforever (21 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah, che racconto alle mie amiche che si sono separate dal marito con l'amante? E ai figli fatti successivamente? E alle convivenze iniziate?
> 
> Mah...


Questo tuo intervento (ciao mitica mk2!) rimette in discussione parecchie cose...ottimo, ottimo.
Marco


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Questo tuo intervento (ciao mitica mk2!) rimette in discussione parecchie cose...ottimo, ottimo.
> Marco


 
Non ho letto tutto, ma ho davvero tante amiche che hanno preso atto del tradimento dell'ex marito. Ex marito che si è risposato, ha avuto altri figli ecc.ecc. O comunque convive con la nuova compagna. E casi anche al femminile ovviamente.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

ma potresti dire che erano matrimoni perfetti o i guai già c'erano?
Lo dico perchè,s e domani lasciassi il mio ragazzo, la maggior parte sarebbero lì con la bocca spalancata, ma il problema non è l'amante, non è il demente, il problema è dentro la coppia, quasi mai fuori (a parte il grande e travolgente amore, ma in genere si arriva al tradiemtno talmente disincantati che non ci si crede più davevro!)


----------



## Old casa71 (21 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ti stai organizzando per la separazione quindi? (Scusa se magari l'hai già scritto, non ho letto tutto).


diciamo che ne abbiamo parlato, in fondo è un uomo intelligente, finita l'estate dovrebbe andarsene di casa.
ci concedo l'estate, e vediamo ma credo poco possa cambiare.


----------



## MK (21 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma potresti dire che erano matrimoni perfetti o i guai già c'erano?
> Lo dico perchè,s e domani lasciassi il mio ragazzo, la maggior parte sarebbero lì con la bocca spalancata, ma il problema non è l'amante, non è il demente, il problema è dentro la coppia, quasi mai fuori (a parte il grande e travolgente amore, ma in genere si arriva al tradiemtno talmente disincantati che non ci si crede più davevro!)


Ai matrimoni perfetti non ci credo. Così come non credo al matrimonio. Problemi ce ne sono in tutte le coppie. Quando ti innamori di un altro/a è perché l'amore, quel tipo di amore, è finito. Poi può diventare un amore diverso. Ma parlo di storie, non di un we di passione, ovviamente...


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> diciamo che ne abbiamo parlato, in fondo è un uomo intelligente, finita l'estate dovrebbe andarsene di casa.
> ci concedo l'estate, e vediamo ma credo poco possa cambiare.


Ma lui ha capito che fai sul serio? Come reagisce?


----------



## Grande82 (21 Aprile 2008)

vulvia, sei a 999 messaggi inviati!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Questo tuo intervento (ciao mitica mk2!) rimette in discussione parecchie cose...ottimo, ottimo.
> Marco


Cosa rimetterebbe in discussione? Che ci si sposa a cazzo? Quello non e' mai stato messo in discussione...


----------



## Old alesera (21 Aprile 2008)

*.....*



casa71 ha detto:


> non ti servirebbe neanche la quarta a te....... tu non devi subire la vita, la vita si vive ...... e si vive prendendo delle decisioni.....



già non fare che altri la prendano per te


----------



## Old stellamarina (22 Aprile 2008)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> capisco bene ciò che dici. io non credo di essere diverso da altri traditori, ho tradito sicuramente perchè mi mancava qualcosa di importante (che forse, in parte, ancora manca). ma tradire non è la soluzione anzi, per il mio modo di essere, tutt'altro. io cerco sempre qualcosa in uno sguardo, cerco sempre magia quando faccio l'amore, tendo all'armonia. sarei troppo triste se vedessi l'armonia fuori dalla mia famiglia se facessi risiedere la mia carica vitale, emotiva e sessuale in una persona che non mi è accanto. se vivi una storia vera con qualcuno, come è capitato a me, tu questo qualcuno lovuoi per te, non per il tempo di due ore, ma per sempre. la mia libertà - data dal mio lavoro - e quella della mia amante - ci ha consentito di vivere insieme, a modo nostro, la quotidianità; volevamo una famiglia, si parlava del nome dei figli. Ciò a cui si tendeva era in realtà ciò che già avevamo, ma con persone diverse, incredibile vero?. non era sesso - e lo posso dire con una certa cognizione di causa - era qualcosa di molto molto più profondo che, anche ora, nonostante tutto sia finito per il meglio per entrambi (credo), bussa sempre dentro di me...
> 
> bastardo dentro
> 
> bastardo dentro


Nonostante sei tornato in famiglia, il tuo e' stato un tradimento non di solo sesso, è il tradimento che io più temo.
Parlo per me che ho avuto il sospetto e non la certezza di un tradimento da parte di mio marito, guarda posso tollerare la voglia di trasgressione ma il pensiero che mio  marito faccia progetti con un'altra mi ucciderebbe.
Tu sei stato bravo a rimettere a posto la tua vita, ma immagino che tua moglie tutto questo non lo sappia vero??


----------



## Old fay (22 Aprile 2008)

Infatti Stellamarina ed è su questo che io batto, come può nella ricostruzione mancare un pezzo così importante di vita di un compagno? Io non ci credo ai recuperi, e Bastardo è troppo giovane per non cambiare nel corso del suo cammino purtroppo...io la penso così.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Infatti Stellamarina ed è su questo che io batto, come può nella ricostruzione mancare un pezzo così importante di vita di un compagno? Io non ci credo ai recuperi, e Bastardo è troppo giovane per non cambiare nel corso del suo cammino purtroppo...io la penso così.


 
Sai cos'è Fay?

Lo diceva prima qualcuno (Ranatan?), queste esperienze ti cambiano.

A meno che tu non sei un superficialone, chi vive per mesi od anni un adulterio, pensando addiritttura di rifarsi una vita (come te, me, o BD), non torna piu' a vedere il mondo con gli stessi occhi.

Per carità, nessun matrimonio è infrangibile, ma io non penso che BD o chiunque di noi possa di nuovo rituffarsi nell'adulterio con la stessa innocenza una seconda volta: il dolore, nei confronti di tutto e tutti, è stato troppo devastante, ci ha cambiati troppo.

Per cui, al contrario, io penso i matrimoni dopo questi eventi (ribadisco, non il traditore seriale o lo sciocco che mette incinta l'amante...) siano piu' solidi che mai!

Bacio!


----------



## ranatan (23 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sai cos'è Fay?
> 
> Lo diceva prima qualcuno (Ranatan?), queste esperienze ti cambiano.
> 
> ...


Presente!!
Concordo con ciò che dici, hai espresso alla perfezione quello che sento.


----------



## Old Rob (23 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sai cos'è Fay?
> 
> Lo diceva prima qualcuno (Ranatan?), queste esperienze ti cambiano.
> 
> ...


Concordo: tutto cambia, il modo di vivere il proprio matrimonio, il modo di vedere la propria moglie, il modo di vedere la vita.


----------



## Old fay (23 Aprile 2008)

Bè, io non sono più quella di prima, il mio amante e la sua compagna idem...ma in senso che non riusciamo a riprendere in mano le nostre vite come prima...siamo andati oltre...quello che dici come hai notato si contraddice...siamo troppo diversi per tornare quelli di prima ma i matrimoni ne risultano rinsaldati, io non ci credo, credo che il dolore ci faccia aggrappare al matrimonio ritrovato, la fragilità che ne consegue ci faccia stare tranquilli...ma dentro è una voragine.


----------



## MariLea (23 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Bè, io non sono più quella di prima, il mio amante e la sua compagna idem...ma in senso che non riusciamo a riprendere in mano le nostre vite come prima...siamo andati oltre...quello che dici come hai notato si contraddice...siamo troppo diversi per tornare quelli di prima ma i matrimoni ne risultano rinsaldati, io non ci credo, credo che il dolore ci faccia aggrappare al matrimonio ritrovato, la fragilità che ne consegue ci faccia stare tranquilli...ma dentro è una voragine.


triste... ma credo tu abbia ragione...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Bè, io non sono più quella di prima, il mio amante e la sua compagna idem...ma in senso che non riusciamo a riprendere in mano le nostre vite come prima...siamo andati oltre...quello che dici come hai notato si contraddice...siamo troppo diversi per tornare quelli di prima ma i matrimoni ne risultano rinsaldati, io non ci credo, credo che il dolore ci faccia aggrappare al matrimonio ritrovato, la fragilità che ne consegue ci faccia stare tranquilli...ma dentro è una voragine.


 
in verità non penso ci si aggrappi al matrimonio, penso che TU non abbia ancora elaborato il lutto del fallimento del rapporto con il tuo amante.

Non tutti ci mettono lo stesso tempo 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2008)

*MK/Stef*

...scusate, in questi giorni ci sono stata poco, avevo letto qualche post cui devo ancora rispondere 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Per MK: nel mio ambiente non ci si separa. Lo so che ci sono un sacco di separazioni, ma nella mia fascia socio - territoriale...mah. Io non vedo nessuno separarsi. 

per Stef: si , un matrimonio finito mi fa una pena infinita. E credetemi, non lo dico con ipocrisia (io stessa ho pensato per un certo, seppur breve, periodo di porre fine al mio...), ma sul serio, mi fa una grande tristezza. Mi fa l'idea di un aborto, di un bimbo abbandonato. E dubito che una separazione tra coniugi che non si tirano i piatti addosso abbia mai fatto del BENE ai figli, e di questo nessuno potrà mai convincermi del contrario...anche se non ho avuto questa esperienza personalmente, e quindi rispetto e considero le opinioni di chi l'ha vissuta .

Bacio!


----------



## Old alesera (23 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in verità non penso ci si aggrappi al matrimonio, penso che TU non abbia ancora elaborato il lutto del fallimento del rapporto con il tuo amante.
> 
> Non tutti ci mettono lo stesso tempo
> 
> ...


infatti penso che noi ce la stiamo raccontando Fay per tirare acqua al suo mulino, te invece fai il "tifo"per i matrimoni

secondo te Vere secondo la mia esperienza...anche io ho fallito?


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> infatti penso che noi ce la stiamo raccontando Fay per tirare acqua al suo mulino, te invece fai il "tifo"per i matrimoni
> 
> secondo te Vere secondo la mia esperienza...anche io ho fallito?


 
ma sai, non è un fallimento. Perché fallimento? Di cosa?

Non mi piace vedere la vita come delle strade improvvisamente "chiuse". Si fanno delle svolte, si impara lungo la strada.

Non è detto che la mia certezza di oggi sia la stessa di domani, quello che mi auguro è che domani io sia comunque piu' consapevole, che le esperienze fatte non mi scivolino addosso senza conseguenze 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old alesera (23 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma sai, non è un fallimento. Perché fallimento? Di cosa?
> 
> Non mi piace vedere la vita come delle strade improvvisamente "chiuse". Si fanno delle svolte, si impara lungo la strada.
> 
> ...


bè aver dato così tante chances e non aver detto NO al momento giusto aver perso tempo e ritrovarsi così...vittoria non è!


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> bè aver dato così tante chances e non aver detto NO al momento giusto aver perso tempo e ritrovarsi così...vittoria non è!


 
ma sul serio chi ha tutte le risposte in tasca?

Nemmeno Dio...e lo dico letteralmente (se pensi alle ultime parole di Gesu' sulla croce).

Come puoi pretendere di crescere senza fare mai errori?!?

Bacio!


----------



## Old fay (24 Aprile 2008)

Io non pretendo, io spero di crescere serena...sbagliando anche, ma dando a me e a chi mi sta accanto, la possibilità di vivere una vita normale, cosa che attualmente non è per nessuno...


----------



## ranatan (24 Aprile 2008)

fay ha detto:


> Bè, io non sono più quella di prima, il mio amante e la sua compagna idem...ma in senso che non riusciamo a riprendere in mano le nostre vite come prima...siamo andati oltre...quello che dici come hai notato si contraddice...siamo troppo diversi per tornare quelli di prima ma i matrimoni ne risultano rinsaldati, io non ci credo, credo che il dolore ci faccia aggrappare al matrimonio ritrovato, la fragilità che ne consegue ci faccia stare tranquilli...ma dentro è una voragine.


Ciao.
Da una parte hai ragione, per alcuni è così. La storia con l'amante, su cui avevano investito troppo, naufraga e loro tornano quietamente e forse tristemente al loro matrimonio.
Per altri invece avviene qualcosa di diverso. Non so come spiegarlo ma io ho scelto di lottare per il mio matrimonio. L'esperienza mi/ci ha cambiato nel profondo, la sofferenza di aver subito e causato tanto dolore non mi ha fatto "aggrappare" al matrimonio, ma me ne ha fatto capire l'importanza.
Ho compreso quanto la mia familia sia la cosa più bella che ho.
La crisi che abbiamo passato (brutta, molto brutta) mi ha "svegliato", maturato. Ora do molta più importanza agli affetti...quelli veri...


----------



## Verena67 (24 Aprile 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Da una parte hai ragione, per alcuni è così. La storia con l'amante, su cui avevano investito troppo, naufraga e loro tornano quietamente e forse tristemente al loro matrimonio.
> Per altri invece avviene qualcosa di diverso. Non so come spiegarlo ma io ho scelto di lottare per il mio matrimonio. L'esperienza mi/ci ha cambiato nel profondo, la sofferenza di aver subito e causato tanto dolore non mi ha fatto "aggrappare" al matrimonio, ma me ne ha fatto capire l'importanza.
> Ho compreso quanto la mia familia sia la cosa più bella che ho.
> La crisi che abbiamo passato (brutta, molto brutta) mi ha "svegliato", maturato. Ora do molta più importanza agli affetti...quelli veri...


 
concordo, anche per me è stato così.

Pero' io ai "sacrifici d'amore", come li definisce Alberoni, ci credo poco, francamente. 

Secondo me uno torna mesto al matrimonio, ok, ma la mestizia passa. La vita è così, finché sei vivo, ti tira avanti con le sue necessità e i suoi stimoli! Nessuno, se non nei film alla Madison County, sta tutta una vita rivolto verso il passato!

E' la vita!

Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (24 Aprile 2008)

*alesera*



alesera ha detto:


> bè aver dato così tante chances e non aver detto NO al momento giusto aver perso tempo e ritrovarsi così...vittoria non è!


E da quando dare chances, essere generosi e tolleranti, non aver avuto negazione nella speranza che ci si potesse ricredere é una sconfitta??..... In questi casi non parlerei dio vittoria ma di maturità, di tendere una mano, di aver voluto credere che potesse accadere un rigurgito di correttezza, qualunque fossde la risposta da dare.
I fallimenti sono altro....
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E da quando dare chances, essere generosi e tolleranti, non aver avuto negazione nella speranza che ci si potesse ricredere é una sconfitta??..... In questi casi non parlerei dio vittoria ma di maturità, di tendere una mano, di aver voluto credere che potesse accadere un rigurgito di correttezza, qualunque fossde la risposta da dare.
> I fallimenti sono altro....
> Bruja


----------

